# Luch Favorite Amphibia.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just arrived from Minsk. Ever so pleased with it, bigger and heavier than I thought. I have seen a couple of similar ones on watchuseek. I believe it to be genuine Luch; at first I thought it might be Franken. I have not got the date to line up bang on but that might be me. I think I have set it to Friday. The 710 says itâ€™s correct and I bought a Russian dictionary today to help. It has a lovely blue dial. Russian blue perhaps! I have put it on a temporary strap until I find something else. I like it because no one else has one or do they?

It would be good to get any information on the watch. Itâ€™s rumoured to be a front loader. Thanks to Kutusov for your opinion so far. Time

for some snaps chaps.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good looking watch :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers mach and I have just sorted the date.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Days of the week:

ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº - Monday

Ð'Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð½Ð¸Ðº - Tuesday

Ð¡Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð° - Wednesday

Ð§ÐµÑ‚Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð³ - Thursday

ÐŸÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð° - Friday

Ð¡ÑƒÐ±Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð° - Saturday

Ð'Ð¾ÑÐºÑ€ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑŒÐµ - Sunday

On a watch it should be like this:

Monday - ÐŸÐÐ"

Tuesday - Ð'Ð¢Ð

Wednesday - Ð¡Ð Ð"

Thursday - Ð§Ð¢Ð'

Friday - ÐŸÐ¢Ð

Saturday - Ð¡Ð'Ð¢

Sunday - Ð'Ð¡Ðš

...so you actually have your watch saying it's Tuesday and that's no good! A lot of days left for the weekend! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Days of the week:
> 
> ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº - Monday
> 
> ...


 EEK now I got to tell the 710!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> EEK now I got to tell the 710!


What did you expected? You called her 710 to begin with... so you already knew


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bloody hell, thats worse than welsh


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Your pics are better than the sellers, if it's a top loader, it will be a pain to change the battery.

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

sorry scott, i forgot to say its a good looker. no wonder you didnt give me the heads up about it :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Your pics are better than the sellers, if it's a top loader, it will be a pain to change the battery.
> 
> Cheers Martin


Doh!! Hadn't seen the ÐºÐ²Ð°Ñ€ on the dial, though it was a mechanical, don't ask me why...

I'm still not convinced that it is a front loader... the back is clearly not part of the case and it's "only" 3ATM WR. Should be some sort of snap-back... Wild guess here but what is that arrow on the back? Could it be that if you press hard enough to where it points the back will pop up on the other end?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> bloody hell, thats worse than welsh


No, it's not... at least it's based on Greek, so there's very precise rules. :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> sorry scott, i forgot to say its a good looker. no wonder you didnt give me the heads up about it :thumbup:


I would have given you the heads up had you not laughed so hard when you mugged us at the 6 nations.  Havenâ€™t I got a long memory? :naughty:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Like that! V nice!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Your pics are better than the sellers, if it's a top loader, it will be a pain to change the battery.
> ...


The front loader idea came from a thread on watchuseek. No one came up with the answer. When the time comes it will go to a watchmaker. I do not want to fiddle with it but cheers for your comments. I have noticed the dealer has another one on today, different in that it has no day/date. I have seen that model on watchuseek. Donâ€™t tell Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Days of the week:
> 
> ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº - Monday
> 
> ...


Kutosov, am I right in saying the days in cyrillic are NOT Monday, Tuesday and so on, but actually something like First, Second and so on? I have a vague recollection of being told that once, and it was to avoid the religious/mythological associations from Western ideology?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> Kutosov, am I right in saying the days in cyrillic are NOT Monday, Tuesday and so on, but actually something like First, Second and so on? I have a vague recollection of being told that once, and it was to avoid the religious/mythological associations from Western ideology?


You're probably right but not for the right reason. It has something to do with differences in the language and the influence of the Church (hate to capitalize it but so you get the meaning). In Portuguese, for example, and because of the Roman catholic church, our Monday, Tuesday, etc means Second (Monday) Third (Tuesday) and so on. It was a Vatican thing in the implementation of christianity and its fight against pagan ways.

So there's also the fact that Russia is Orthodox and had its pope in Byzantium and not in Rome.

I can't say for sure, but I don't thing the Russian Revolution led to a change in calendar. In fact, the orthodox church in Russia, contrary to common belief, was pretty happy in being a sheep to Stalin, just like it is now to Putin and, long before, to the czars.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

found one and the bids in :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The movement hacks and I got the date sorted. Well I think I have.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mel said:


> Kutosov, am I right in saying the days in cyrillic are NOT Monday, Tuesday and so on, but actually something like First, Second and so on? I have a vague recollection of being told that once, and it was to avoid the religious/mythological associations from Western ideology?


I think that is the case sometimes Mel, but I'm pretty sure ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº just means Monday, etc. And ÐŸÐÐ" seems a good abbreviation of that... but I'd love to know for sure.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Draygo said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Kutosov, am I right in saying the days in cyrillic are NOT Monday, Tuesday and so on, but actually something like First, Second and so on? I have a vague recollection of being told that once, and it was to avoid the religious/mythological associations from Western ideology?
> ...


 This might help.

http://masterrussian.com/vocabulary/days_of_the_week.htm


----------

